# When will I learn!!?



## Lisars (Jun 27, 2011)

How many times am I going to forget to spritz my first layer with alcohol before pouring the second layer? UGH!

This should be one of those mistakes you make only once....Not in my world!


----------



## Fullamoon (Jun 27, 2011)

aw I know just how frustrating that is! I still pour and THEN realize i forgot my fragrance! This usually happens if hubby or the kids are around or talking to me...


----------



## saltydog (Jun 27, 2011)

Fullamoon said:
			
		

> aw I know just how frustrating that is! I still pour and THEN realize i forgot my fragrance! This usually happens if hubby or the kids are around or talking to me...



Oh, how true! I just love soaping alone. I get up really early on my days off just to have the kitchen to myself  :wink:


----------



## xraygrl (Jun 27, 2011)

I can't count how many times I've almost forgotten. I'm sure one of these days I will forget it.


----------



## pops1 (Jun 28, 2011)

The worst thing l did was pickup a bottle of "Spray & Wipe"(Kitchen Spray) and sprayed the top of a 2lb soap loaf instead of using the bottle of alcohol sitting next to it.2lbs of base wasted.
Moral of the story clear your bench before you start soaping.


----------



## LushishLux (Jun 28, 2011)

I always here that you need to spray each layer but why? what does it do? I used to let the first layer harden completely before I added a 2nd layer. =\ this was before I really read into MP soaps


----------



## Lisars (Jun 28, 2011)

LushishLux said:
			
		

> I always here that you need to spray each layer but why? what does it do? I used to let the first layer harden completely before I added a 2nd layer. =\ this was before I really read into MP soaps



Lush, my layers always separate when I don't spritz with alcohol. The alcohol helps the layers to stick.


----------



## trishwosere (Jun 28, 2011)

Just out of curiosity could someone please clarify which alcohol is needed when layering please?
thanks loads


----------



## saltydog (Jun 28, 2011)

trishwosere said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity could someone please clarify which alcohol is needed when layering please?
> thanks loads



I use the regular 70% isopropyl alcohol that you buy at your pharmacy or grocery store.


----------



## trishwosere (Jun 28, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> trishwosere said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many thanks saltydog, much appreciated


----------



## llineb (Jun 28, 2011)

Saltydog...that's a VERY cute soap pic you have in the profile pic.  I've never tried tilting my mold b/c I know I would make a mess pouring the other layer but that looks awesome!


----------



## saltydog (Jun 28, 2011)

llineb said:
			
		

> Saltydog...that's a VERY cute soap pic you have in the profile pic.  I've never tried tilting my mold b/c I know I would make a mess pouring the other layer but that looks awesome!



Aww thanks! Nah, just rest it on something, it will be fine


----------

